# e-sword add-ons



## larryjf

A cool e-sword ad-on that i just found out about.

Doctrinal Works in the Reformed Tradition. This contains the Belgic Confession, Canons of Dort, The Heidelberg Catechism, Institutes of the Christian Religion, Westminster Confession...
http://www.e-sword.net/extras.html


----------



## blhowes

I just downloaded and installed a bunch of the add-ons, but can't find them when I use E-sword. Anybody know what I need to do to use the add-ons?
Bob


----------



## larryjf

I had that problem as well. Here's what i think the deal is...

Some of the add-on's go directly in as a main tab (like Bible vesions).

Other add-on's are created as tabs off to the right (like Matthew Henry's commentary, Geneva commentary)

Still others (where i had my problem) you have to go to the tab off to the right that says "Topic Notes." Once there you will see a drop-down list on the bottom of that window pane. Clicking the drop-down list will give you access to some add-ons (like Institutes of the Christian Religion).

There is also a window pane on the bottom with tabs that is used for things like King James Dictionary and Strong's.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Pilgrim

This file by Daric Bossman is the best software containing confessions, catechisms, etc. that I've seen. Windows Help File format. It includes the ecumenical creeds and most of the Reformed confessions (includes the French Confession, 2nd Helvetic, 39 Articles, etc., as well as the Westminster Standards and Three Forms of Unity, of course)

http://www.tulip.org/refcon/


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> Still others (where i had my problem) you have to go to the tab off to the right that says "Topic Notes." Once there you will see a drop-down list on the bottom of that window pane. Clicking the drop-down list will give you access to some add-ons (like Institutes of the Christian Religion).
> 
> I hope this helps.


Larry,
Thanks for your help. So that's where they were hiding...


----------

